# How do these look



## Bcmedbudchron (Mar 11, 2020)

Week 4 flower how do these beauty's look. This is a grow of someone that sent me photos lol. Any input.


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2020)

Not sure you needed to make 3 different threads on this same thing to get input.


----------

